# Dehydrating homemade ravioli?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm thinking about using some of my goat milk to make some ricotta and then making spinach/ricotta-filled ravioli. I'd like to dehydrate it, but I'm wondering if I should store it in the freezer once it's dried. Any thoughts? I would think that it would be difficult to get it dried clear through the thickness of the ravioli, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Personally I would make it and freeze it. IF you were to dehydrate it, I would put it in mason jars with 02 absorbers after dehydrating, and get it tested professionally to see if it is ok after a week or two. I would also keep the filling to a minimum to help it dehydrate properly. It should be fine, but I would hate to say yes and have someone be sick. Having it tested eases the mind. 
In an Excalibur it takes about 12-15 hrs. Can you tell I'm a dehydrator snob? LOL

OLF


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Others here may know better, but I was told that homemade pastas cannot be dehydrated for long-term storage. It will freeze quite well if you air dry on the counter for about an hour, but I wouldn't think it would be good for much longer than a few months.

If homemade pastas can be successfully dried, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

OLF...I have the Excaliber also...got it maybe 3 years ago and recommend it to anyone interested in listening! In fact, I just had a discussion about it with a fellow homeschool mom at gym class on Tuesday. She has 5 kids (so she freezes, cans, and dehydrates a lot) and she's been borrowing her mother-in-law's cheap-o dehydrator from Wal-mart. I grew up with her hubby, so I might just have to put a bug in his ear about what she needs for her next birthday...hee hee hee!

I think I might just end up freezing it instead of dehydrating.


----------

